# Routers



## blhowes (Nov 17, 2007)

Sometimes its easier for me to connect to the company server from home, rather than driving in. When I use my company computer at home, though, it ties up the internet connection so nobody can use the family computer. I'm thinking about adding a router and maybe a wireless adapter to my Christmas list this year. Any suggestions what to look for when buying a router? Are they all pretty much the same, or do some brands stand out as being better than others?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 17, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Sometimes its easier for me to connect to the company server from home, rather than driving in. When I use my company computer at home, though, it ties up the internet connection so nobody can use the family computer. I'm thinking about adding a router and maybe a wireless adapter to my Christmas list this year. Any suggestions what to look for when buying a router? Are they all pretty much the same, or do some brands stand out as being better than others?



They're all pretty close together in terms of features and capabilities. I've always preferred D-Link and Linksys and, between the two, typically look for the best deal. I would recommend getting a Wireless G router vice the premium for a Wireless N router unless you can find a good deal.

I also think using this to connect to you internet has a fringe benefit that the routers have firewalls built into them so you're not dealing with a completely direct connection to the internet. It's not a replacement for other measures but it's definitely better than nothing.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Nov 17, 2007)

Get Linksys. All else is junk. I work in the business.

David



blhowes said:


> Sometimes its easier for me to connect to the company server from home, rather than driving in. When I use my company computer at home, though, it ties up the internet connection so nobody can use the family computer. I'm thinking about adding a router and maybe a wireless adapter to my Christmas list this year. Any suggestions what to look for when buying a router? Are they all pretty much the same, or do some brands stand out as being better than others?


----------



## blhowes (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks. What's the difference (other than price) between Wireless G and Wireless N routers?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 17, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Thanks. What's the difference (other than price) between Wireless G and Wireless N routers?



Nothing that will be of benefit to you unless you are doing a small business network with 10 or more PCs on it. Just go with G.

I am also in the business.


----------



## etexas (Nov 17, 2007)

I like my Belkin!


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not in the business, but I have owned about every major kind of router, and have set up many small networks (3-8 PCs). I've had great and horrible routers of the exact same model. Case in point: my Netgear WNR834B performs well at home. I got the N router with an N adapter to get better wireless upstairs. But I got the same model for the office and it was a nightmare, almost preventing me from using VOIP. So I went with a D-Link and it is great. I've had good Linksys and bad Linksys.

Bottom line, get a good deal, and make sure it is compatible with your other equipment (don't get an N if you only have laptops with G capability). Right now I am running two small networks fine, Netgear at home (two laptops, one PC, VOIP phone adapter, printer server) and D-Link at the office (two laptops, two VOIP phones, two networked printers) with no problems.


----------

